# tuna run



## captianmitch41 (Oct 5, 2009)

need several tuna nuts to share fuel/food,ice,bait cost for boom or possibly gunnison weekend. leavefri nite orsat morn.boat is 60 ft. hatteras[nice]call mitch, 512 299 7284


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm interested... (talked to you on the phone)...
Anyone else in dfw want to go and drive down together? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

What is the estimated cost?


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Mitch, you still need one?


----------

